
Anonymously talk to a Donald Trump supporter - alexandreroche
http://www.calladeplorable.com
======
Natsu
> calladeplorable.com

[From the 'why' section]

> We would like to bring Americans together by connecting people with very
> different political views. We hope that every voter can take the time to
> share their story and listen to what others have to say before election day.

The site's name and the site's purpose don't match up very well.

~~~
maxsilver
It seems like a simple joke to get people interested / 'clickbait'.

They have a similar joke for the opposing party -
[http://www.callanelitist.com/](http://www.callanelitist.com/)

------
happytrails
At least get your site to work... I just have to talk to relatives to talk to
a Trump supporter. Logic does not work with the anecdotal trump supporter I've
talked to.

